# Havanese owners in San Diego North County?



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I am wondering if there are any Havanese owners in the North County area of San Diego?
I have an 18 week old male puppy and would love to meet other owners.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Susan Eckert lives out there. We live in Arizona but have family in Escondido and San Marcos. We'll be visiting soon. Maybe a doggie playdate at the park could be arranged.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey I live in San Marcos where are you at Ecudmore


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Doggie play DATE YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how much fun will that be Oh my good ness just what I have been wanting to do


----------

